# Frontline dose for small dog



## renee2287 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello how much frontline would I need to apply on my dachshund using a 1cc/ml syring? I got frontline stored in a glass vial. Need to know right away he gots fleas really bad. Dont wanna give him too much. Im bad with math.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.dailypuppy.com/articles/...for-dogs/bd0ace6f-6308-39d3-409a-07825ce770b2

The dose depends on the weight of the dog. If you don't know, then step on a scale holding your dog and weigh both of you. Write the number down. Then weigh just yourself. Subtract your weight from the weight of yourself + dog and that is the dog's weight.


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 14, 2009)

Hold on - don't dose a tiny dog based on a department store scale calibrated to weigh humans. Consumer Reports has said that these scales can be inconsistent - sometimes as much as five pounds off from one weigh - in to another. 

They are only to get ballpark weights for people weighing at least 50 lbs.

I know it's hard to wait a day when your dog has fleas but just go by any vet and see if they will let you weigh the dog before you put on frontline. If you overdose the dog based on an inaacurate weight you could end up with a dog having seizures.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Tanuki said:


> Hold on - don't dose a tiny dog based on a department store scale calibrated to weigh humans. Consumer Reports has said that these scales can be inconsistent - sometimes as much as five pounds off from one weigh - in to another.


I didn't know that, and I appreciate you mentioning it. Mine is pretty accurate, based on comparisons I make when I go to the doctor.


----------



## Maet (May 16, 2011)

If your dog is a few month older then give him in food fipronil 9.8%,S-methoprene 8.8%.The fipronil gets help to the oil of the skin and hair follicles and nourish to bones.
And gradually started to with wheat and meat too which is very essential for dogs.
dog fence


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

This site has a chart which gives the dosage in mg and ml.
http://www.petandkennelsupply.com/frontline-plus-dosage


----------

